
Ask HN: Project management app for a digital agency? - kull
We are a small web design company with remote team of 5 in few time zones. Currently our project management is based on emails and Google Docs. It is slowly turning into nightmare. Keeping track what is going on, time tracking and billing etc. is getting very difficult.<p>We are looking for a simple software, which will easily let us organize our work - many small projects and few bigger ones per month, including ongoing clients. I also need to be able to extract information such as “how many issues completed and time spent on each for a given project in a given month.”<p>Suggestions?<p>Thank you!
======
atmosx
I ended up at tectonic's website[1] this morning. We spoke once at
#ruby@Freenode. He is a really nice guy. He works at Mavelink[1] which from
what I've seen is EXACTLY what you're looking for.

On a side-note, huge upgrade from Google docs could be tiddlywiki[3]. This
little gem can me moulded into nearly everything. I wouldn't use it for
billing and time-tracking of course. But as todo, wiki, docs, notebook, etc.
is excellent. If you go with tiddlywiki server-side, make sure you backup and
auto-save the data!

[1] [http://andrewcantino.com/](http://andrewcantino.com/)

[2] [https://www.mavenlink.com/](https://www.mavenlink.com/)

[3] [http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

------
thecodemonkey
I can highly recommend [https://basecamp.com](https://basecamp.com) \- it just
works and you can even invite clients to the projects so you can show
transparency.

Worked with this in multiple agency settings in the past.

------
j2bax
Our company which sounds similar to the makeup of you company has been using
Teamwork.com for project management along with getharvest.com for time
tracking and invoicing for a few years now. Both of the tools are great at
what they do. We also use Hipchat for instant communication, project specific
group chats etc. although lately the service hasn't been stellar. I think we
are going to give Slack a shot instead.

------
mhoad
I have a remote team of 3 currently and am using a combination of Basecamp and
Todoist. Find it works really well so far.

------
iamben
Harvest works very well for me as far as time tracking and billing goes (and
seeing time spent on what and where). You can connect it to a bunch of other
stuff as well (trello for instance).
[https://www.getharvest.com](https://www.getharvest.com)

~~~
kull
I am just testing it and it seem to be not so intuitive, I cannot just go and
create an issue to assign it to a team member? I create some event and it
starts counting time... strange.

------
dtawfik1
Gizmo App works really well as a project management solution for digital
agencies: [https://www.gizmo.cool/](https://www.gizmo.cool/)

It has invoicing and billing built in, which really solves a major pain point
for most agencies.

------
micwo
A list of project management apps with time tracking feature:

[http://www.eduhub.io/b/project-management-software/t/time-
tr...](http://www.eduhub.io/b/project-management-software/t/time-tracking)

------
kull
what about teamwork.com ?

